# Voltooid deelwoord



## dwanawijaya

<Hij had nog nooit een dood dier weer springlevend zien worden.>  If 'worden' refers to 'springlevend', then 'zien' must refer to 'had nog nooit'.  But then why not 'gezien'?  

Deze zin komt uit een kinderverhaal vandaan.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Gezien_ wordt in deze constructie vervangen door _zien_ omdat het een hulpwerkwoord is en er nog een hoofdwerkwoord volgt. Dat heet een 'vervangende infinitief' in de Nederlandse grammatica.

Zie ook:
had hoeven / moeten / willen doen
Hebben en zijn met een vervangende infinitief


----------



## eno2

Why? This is something for grammarians to explain grammatically.
I would say (the layman way):   Action in development,  you wouldn't treat a developing action with a past participle.
Anyway, 'gezien ' is totally excluded her.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Why? This is something for grammarians to explain grammatically.
> I would say (the layman way):   Action in development,  you wouldn't treat a developing action with a past participle.
> Anyway, 'gezien ' is totally excluded here.


 But it is the last inf. that describes the action, like in other languages (though English has both gerund and inf. without 'to'); the participle that has changed into an inf. does not play any such role. I suppose it is some kind of contagious effect triggered by the second inf.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> But it is the last inf. that describes the action,


 Worden is here: come into being. 
<Hij had nog nooit een dood dier weer springlevend tot leven zien komen>

His action is 'zien'
The seen action is 'weer springlevend worden'
Both actions are simultaneous and formulated as such.  


Ik had het niet zien komen, ik had het nooit eerder zien gebeuren,  those are verb groups like there are so many others in Dutch, groups of 
2,3,4 verbs and even more. In this case an unconjugated group of infinitives. I can't explain it otherwise than I tried to.


----------



## ThomasK

OK as for actions, I was too quick, I meant an action with a durative aspect. The "first action" (_to see, hear_, lots of sense verbs) is factual, not like_ to listen, to watch_, …, which can have a durative aspect. Therefore I do not consider them simultaneous actions therefore. You see?


----------



## eno2

To listen, to watch are not 'factual'? 

Well, the time lapse of the seeing and the time lapse of the coming into being (springlevend worden) are coinciding.


But perhaps that leads nowhere as an argument. '..zien worden...It's perhaps just a manner of saying things.


----------



## ThomasK

I was looking for the right word, and I chose the wrong one. At least one cannot say "I am hearing" normally; someone calls it a punctual verb here.

You will admit that someone who states that s/he has heard a cat meow(ing) need not have heard the whole "song", as is suggested by the distinction in English between 'I heard him scream' vs. 'I … screaming'... So: perfectly simultaneous? Certainly not necessarily…


----------



## dwanawijaya

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp!


----------



## eno2

De figuur [zien + infinitief] is een geval van  de zogenaamde *'vervangende infinitief'*
The figure [see + infinitive] is a case of the so-called 'replacement infinitive'




> Een *vervangende infinitief* is een *onbepaalde wijs *die gebruikt wordt *waar we een voltooid deelwoord zouden verwachten*. Deze vervangende infinitief wordt gebruikt bij een bepaalde groep hulpwerkwoorden.[1]
> 
> In bepaalde meer samengestelde vormen wordt geen deelwoord, maar een vervangende infinitief gebruikt:  In some more complex, compound forms, a replacement infinitive gets used instead of a past particle.
> 
> _Jan ziet de juffrouw zingen_ > _Jan heeft de juffrouw *zien* zingen_.


 Vervangende infinitief - Wikipedia

De volle uitsleg voor het gebruik van 'zien worden' met een voltooide tijd (had) kan je hier vinden => De rode toevoeging is van mij.The full explanation for the use of 'seeing' with a completed time (had) can be found here => The red addition is mine.




> Zulke zinnen, die een hulpwerkwoord en een infinitief bevatten, kunnen echter niet alleen in tegenwoordige of verleden tijd worden gebruikt; ze kunnen ook nog in de _voltooide_ tijd worden gezet.



<Hij had nog nooit een dood dier weer springlevend zien worden.>



> Hier is een hulpwerkwoord van tijd  [...had] toegevoegd; dat was nodig, we wilden immers een voltooide tijd gebruiken. En in gewone gevallen komt er na zo'n hulpwerkwoord van tijd een _voltooid deelwoord_, maar nu niet. Het tweede hulpwerkwoord (_kunnen, lopen_ enzovoort, zien) heeft klaarblijkelijk de vorm van een onbepaalde wijs, terwijl we een deelwoord [...gezien] zouden verwachten.
> Een deelwoord is hier niet mogelijk, er moet in plaats daarvan een infinitief worden gebruikt; die infinitief vervangt het deelwoord. Vandaar dat we van een _vervangende infinitief_ spreken.



Tot zover mijn studie van Nederlandse Spraakkunst voor vandaag. So far for my study of Dutch Grammar for today.


----------

